# Drop your youtube channel or pictures of your 1.4T On this thread



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

Lets see yall builds an support the community! I will follow anyone


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

7ra3 said:


> Lets see yall builds an support the community! I will follow anyone











1.4T Jetta YouTube content?


Enjoying the vids, love this little motor




www.vwvortex.com




www.youtube.com/mk6chris 
mk6chrs on Insta. I got lots of great stuff and lots of stuff coming. Golf R is the next project  check me out . I would appreciate it


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> 1.4T Jetta YouTube content?
> 
> 
> Enjoying the vids, love this little motor
> ...


For sure. I checked you. Nice ride. Excited to see your golf r project. I' ve been watching these guys from Australia for about 10 yrs on youtube. They set up a golf r. Have you seen it?


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

7ra3 said:


> For sure. I checked you. Nice ride. Excited to see your golf r project. I' ve been watching these guys from Australia for about 10 yrs on youtube. They set up a golf r. Have you seen it?


Thank you! oh yeah , I know those guys very well


----------



## 7ra3 (Dec 21, 2020)

mk6ChrisKing said:


> Thank you! oh yeah , I know those guys very well


Yea man these are the dudes lol


----------



## efezorba (7 mo ago)

Here is my video, currently modding 1.4 tsi golf


----------



## throttle grotto (Oct 30, 2000)

Mine is throttle grotto - I currently have a 1.4t in a 75 rabbit. Still can't get it running, so it's on hold until I can get some diagnostic support going.


----------



## gtiguy482 (12 mo ago)

efezorba said:


> Here is my video, currently modding 1.4 tsi golf


Sounds great with the gti exhaust. All that from a 1.4 tsi. I have a 2019 sportwagen with the 1.4. Looking to do a couple of things to it but can’t bring myself to spend the money for the limited options available.


----------



## Vourem (2 mo ago)

No video but I do have this pic from a while back


----------

